# Fluffy legs



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Can anybody post a pic of their markets goats legs fluffed up for show? I would like to see how they look.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Once I get my adhesive remover I will. I ran out and need to get some more.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Ok thanks! I tried it today and it failed! Haha it looked terrible!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol well there is a certain way to do it and its really hard. I'm not sute I can without some help. 

You have to wash legs, blow dry, stick hair up using adhesive and metal comb until its pretty stiff then use the clippers to block the hair some and give it a finished look. Thats the hard part since you have to be patient and steady handed (this is where the help comes in to keep the goat veryyyy still)


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Just curious Dani what adhesive and remover do you use. Our first show is this weekend, trying to get things together.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Any adhesive remover will work. Usually you spray it in, wait five minutes and then shampoo out. I use the weaver clear dairy adhesive. Its not as thick as some and cmes out easier. It also looks more natural and if your new its easier to use. The other types might be white sprays and they can be really easy to mess up.... I hate the white sprays lol


----------

